# Stingray Slik date question



## Torrey69 (Oct 1, 2021)

I have a Stingray Slik with a 3 circle date code and it only has 1 dot in the first circle. From my understanding the circle date codes started in 1960 which wouldn’t make sense for a Stingray tire. Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 1, 2021)

Torrey69 said:


> I have a Stingray Slik with a 3 circle date code and it only has 1 dot in the first circle. From my understanding the circle date codes started in 1960 which wouldn’t make sense for a Stingray tire. Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> View attachment 1487947
> 
> View attachment 1487948



There should also be a 2 digit date code like 7 2 for July 1972. They did not make them in '62. They  made those in the '70s as well.


----------



## Torrey69 (Oct 1, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There should also be a 2 digit date code like 7 2 for July 1972. They did not make them in '62. They  made those in the '70s as well.



I haven’t seen any 2 digit codes. Any idea why the circles would be on there?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 1, 2021)

Dating Schwinn tires? | All Things Schwinn
					

I have a few westwind tires and a Stingray Slik , I'm looking for info on how to read manufacture date. Is it as simple as month and year?




					thecabe.com


----------



## jammer (Oct 1, 2021)

They started in 1960 and each circle represents four years, so 1960 through 1971 with the three circles.  It starts over in 1972, so your tire would of been made in the first quarter of 1972 since each dot represents a quarter of the year.  I may be wrong but I am pretty sure I am correct.


----------



## Torrey69 (Oct 1, 2021)

jammer said:


> They started in 1960 and each circle represents four years, so 1960 through 1971 with the three circles.  It starts over in 1972, so your tire would of been made in the first quarter of 1972 since each dot represents a quarter of the year.  I may be wrong but I am pretty sure I am correct.



Thank you that makes total sense if they started again in 1972 it had me puzzled.


----------



## koolbikes (Oct 3, 2021)

Here's a chart starting with 1972...


Your tire is a Goodyear, made in the first quarter of 1972


----------



## Torrey69 (Oct 3, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> Here's a chart starting with 1972...
> 
> View attachment 1489351
> Your tire is a Goodyear, made in the first quarter of 1972



Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------

